# SSH block as root after 24 hour



## vamos (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, I've a problem with my virtual server, after some hours, I can only enter root and... nothing more, there is the screen on the kvm console:







This problem is only with FreeBSD x( Thanks in advance.


----------

